# Stuff and Things > Cooking >  15 yr old Tabasco sauce

## Frankenvoter

This Tabasco sauce is aged 15 years and packaged in a champagne bottle

Regular Tabasco is already aged a few years, this one has white wine vinegar, a few other items and the extra time. I think I'm gonna buy 2 bottles, one to stash and one to use. 

I generally like Franks red hot on my meatloaf but I've been using a Zattarans hot sauce that just ran out that's their version of Franks I think.

Anyone who puts catsup on your meatloaf STOP IMMEDIATLY. It's a crime to not have Franks red hot (or possibly Tabasco) poured all over the top, a crime, there's an entire level of flavor missing.




As to the colors I was watching a program one night about the making of and the guy was saying one is the grape the other the raisin. 

The green sauce is made when the peppers are still fresh and full of water, the red sauce is made after they have dried and shriveled up, they're both the same product just made at different stages of growth. I got some green jabanero sauce a while back and went through it, it wasn't bad.

----------

Northern Rivers (04-27-2018),Rutabaga (04-27-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

I love hot and spicy and used to buy Tabasco all the time to pour on eggs or mix it in with tuna for sandwiches.  But quit buying it a few years ago because it seems so watered down now it's not worth it.  About the only time I have Tabasco anymore is if it's on the table at a resaurant.  I stick with Tapatio, Cholula and Sriracha these days.

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018),Montana (04-27-2018),Retiredat50 (04-27-2018),Rutabaga (04-27-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

Well, im not saying that the reserve has not been aged 15 years, but i find it hard to believe. It would have taken tremendous insight. 

First of all, only Tabasco seed peppers are grown at Avery Island. The best of the pepper plants are marked for seed production and the seeds are harvested and sent to central america for production and the peppers are then imported. The fruit from the pepper plants that dont make the cut go into mash production. 

The pepper mash is aged/fermented for three years in reused oak fired barrels, topped with salt. 
There are some neat videos on you tube. 




It' worth the trip just to see the Gardens. I try to go at least once a year.

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018),Rutabaga (04-27-2018)

----------


## Rutabaga

i like tabasco,,,the flavor is unlike all the others,,,and i have many of them...

each a different taste, some subtle, but unique...

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

And there is no way in hell im paying $35 for a bottle either.


sjm-l-tabasco-0424-01.jpg

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018)

----------


## teeceetx

> I love hot and spicy and used to buy Tabasco all the time to pour on eggs or mix it in with tuna for sandwiches.  But quit buying it a few years ago because it seems so watered down now it's not worth it.  About the only time I have Tabasco anymore is if it's on the table at a resaurant.  I stick with Tapatio, Cholula and Sriracha these days.


I love Cholula sauce on eggs!  Just the right amount of heat and smokiness.

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

I always have a cayenne pepper sauce, Sriracha and a sweet chili sauce ready to go.  The cayenne pepper sauce is great on eggs and hash browns, the Sriracha is perfect as an ingredient in stir fry sauces and other Asian sauces, and the sweet chili sauce is an incredible dipping sauce for egg rolls, pot stickers and is also great on rice, and added as a BBQ sauce replacement when grilling chicken.

For the cayenne pepper sauce I am not picky, they all have the same ingredients, water, peppers and vinegar, so something like Crystal works or whatever. The Sriracha sauce, well Sriracha brand, and the sweet chili sauce, my favorite is the Panda Express brand (Frank's sweet chili is good as well).

My go to stir fry sauce is:

1/3 cup soy sauce
1/2 cup water
2 tbsp vinegar (rice or wine)
1 tbsp Sriracha
1 tbsp sugar
4 cloves minced garlic
1-2 drops of sesame seed oil
1-2 tbsp cornstarch (depending on how think I want the sauce and what is is being served with)

Mix it up and add it in at the end of your stir fry.  It is basic, but so much better than those bottled sauces which usually are mega sweet.

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

The brown bottle makes sense. Tabasco frequently turns very brown when opened and not used quicky. I've had some in the cabinet unopened that turned , too. It's got to be already brown when they bottle it after 15 years.  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I always have a cayenne pepper sauce, Sriracha and a sweet chili sauce ready to go.  The cayenne pepper sauce is great on eggs and hash browns, the Sriracha is perfect as an ingredient in stir fry sauces and other Asian sauces, and the sweet chili sauce is an incredible dipping sauce for egg rolls, pot stickers and is also great on rice, and added as a BBQ sauce replacement when grilling chicken.
> 
> For the cayenne pepper sauce I am not picky, they all have the same ingredients, water, peppers and vinegar, so something like Crystal works or whatever. The Sriracha sauce, well Sriracha brand, and the sweet chili sauce, my favorite is the Panda Express brand (Frank's sweet chili is good as well).
> 
> My go to stir fry sauce is:
> 
> 1/3 cup soy sauce
> 1/2 cup water
> 2 tbsp vinegar (rice or wine)
> ...


For marinating chicken wings and cooking Crystal is one of the best. It's made with cayenne peppers and one of the most used pepper sauces here. I think its made by Baumer Foods in Nola. 
We use a lot of Louisiana Brand and Cajun Chef Brand sauces too. Both are cayenne. 

You see very little Tabasco sauce in a Cajun kitchen. One reason is,  its expensive. Another, sometimes just too hot. 

I like sriracha because of the nice garlic in it.

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018),Retiredat50 (04-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> For marinating chicken wings and cooking Crystal is one of the best. It's made with cayenne peppers and one of the most used pepper sauces here. I think its made by Baumer Foods in Nola. 
> We use a lot of Louisiana Brand and Cajun Chef Brand sauces too. Both are cayenne. 
> 
> You see very little Tabasco sauce in a Cajun kitchen. One reason is,  its expensive. Another, sometimes just too hot. 
> 
> I like sriracha because of the nice garlic in it.


I agree, Sriracha is great because of the garlic, love the overall taste.  Sometimes I just squirt a little Sriracha in my mouth just for the great flavor.

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> I agree, Sriracha is great because of the garlic, love the overall taste.  Sometimes I just squirt a little Sriracha in my mouth just for the great flavor.


You sir are a real man!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

Retiredat50 (04-27-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

> I agree, Sriracha is great because of the garlic, love the overall taste.  Sometimes I just squirt a little Sriracha in my mouth just for the great flavor.


We have a bottle like the one below and it surprised me to see the number 2 ingredient is sugar.  Because of that, I use it in moderation.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I always have a cayenne pepper sauce, Sriracha and a sweet chili sauce ready to go.  The cayenne pepper sauce is great on eggs and hash browns, the Sriracha is perfect as an ingredient in stir fry sauces and other Asian sauces, and the sweet chili sauce is an incredible dipping sauce for egg rolls, pot stickers and is also great on rice, and added as a BBQ sauce replacement when grilling chicken.
> 
> For the cayenne pepper sauce I am not picky, they all have the same ingredients, water, peppers and vinegar, so something like Crystal works or whatever. The Sriracha sauce, well Sriracha brand, and the sweet chili sauce, my favorite is the Panda Express brand (Frank's sweet chili is good as well).
> 
> My go to stir fry sauce is:
> 
> 1/3 cup soy sauce
> 1/2 cup water
> 2 tbsp vinegar (rice or wine)
> ...


If anyone has not ate at a Panda Express, I seriously recommend that you should find the nearest location, set the GPS and head there. Forget the veggies, I go for the 3 entree large plate. One of the entrees is always their teriyaki chicken. OMG! the best and most tender chicken ever.
 @Retiredat50 is not lying about their sauce being the best.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> We have a bottle like the one below and it surprised me to see the number 2 ingredient is sugar.  Because of that, I use it in moderation.


Yes, the fist time I tasted Sriracha, I looked at the ingredients, because I loved the flavor and was curious. I was extremely surprised to see sugar listed in the second spot.  But, if you look at the nutritional information you will see that sugar is not a factor.  So, if you are just avoiding it to avoid sugar, have no worries.

Me, I don't worry about sugar because I do not eat sweets like cake and ice cream or pies or doughnuts and such.  Maybe I eat that stuff once or twice a year so sugar never bothers me.  Now salt... I really should watch my salt intake.  Salt is in everything and heavily.

----------

Kodiak (04-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> If anyone has not ate at a Panda Express, I seriously recommend that you should find the nearest location, set the GPS and head there. Forget the veggies, I go for the 3 entree large plate. One of the entrees is always their teriyaki chicken. OMG! the best and most tender chicken ever.
>  @Retiredat50 is not lying about their sauce being the best.


I agree, Panda Express has good food and at a decent price.  My problem is that I love to cook Asian food so I rarely buy it from a restaurant.

----------


## Rickity Plumber

> I agree, Panda Express has good food and at a decent price.  My problem is that I love to cook Asian food so I rarely buy it from a restaurant.


Before I was married, I made stir fry at least once a month. I made enough to last me the rest of the week (bachelor you know). I love a good stir fry sauce and believe me sir, I am going to mix up a batch of your recipe. 

I don't make it much since I have been married because the wife is very picky with what she eats. I also made a killer spaghetti but she does not like a thick rich sauce, she likes it very very thin and only a splash of sauce. So I have not made that either.  :Sad20:

----------


## Kodiak

> Yes, the fist time I tasted Sriracha, I looked at the ingredients, because I loved the flavor and was curious. I was extremely surprised to see sugar listed in the second spot.  But, if you look at the nutritional information you will see that sugar is not a factor.  So, if you are just avoiding it to avoid sugar, have no worries.
> 
> Me, I don't worry about sugar because I do not eat sweets like cake and ice cream or pies or doughnuts and such.  Maybe I eat that stuff once or twice a year so sugar never bothers me.  Now salt... I really should watch my salt intake.  Salt is in everything and heavily.


You sound a lot like me, very little sweets.  Probably why I subconsiously got this thing in my head not to use to much of the Sriracha.   It is KILLER on eggs though!

----------

Retiredat50 (04-27-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> This Tabasco sauce is aged 15 years and packaged in a champagne bottle
> 
> Regular Tabasco is already aged a few years, this one has white wine vinegar, a few other items and the extra time. I think I'm gonna buy 2 bottles, one to stash and one to use. 
> 
> I generally like Franks red hot on my meatloaf but I've been using a Zattarans hot sauce that just ran out that's their version of Franks I think.
> 
> Anyone who puts catsup on your meatloaf STOP IMMEDIATLY. It's a crime to not have Franks red hot (or possibly Tabasco) poured all over the top, a crime, there's an entire level of flavor missing.
> 
> 
> ...


We use both...plus...their Chipotle.

----------

Frankenvoter (04-27-2018),Retiredat50 (04-27-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

I like it on the rim of a beer can!

----------

Retiredat50 (04-27-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> I love hot and spicy and used to buy Tabasco all the time to pour on eggs or mix it in with tuna for sandwiches.  But quit buying it a few years ago because it seems so watered down now it's not worth it.  About the only time I have Tabasco anymore is if it's on the table at a resaurant.  I stick with Tapatio, Cholula and Sriracha these days.




Hotter than Tabasco without the vinegar taste.  I use the Chile Habenero Verde most.

----------

Kodiak (04-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Before I was married, I made stir fry at least once a month. I made enough to last me the rest of the week (bachelor you know). I love a good stir fry sauce and believe me sir, I am going to mix up a batch of your recipe. 
> 
> I don't make it much since I have been married because the wife is very picky with what she eats. I also made a killer spaghetti but she does not like a thick rich sauce, she likes it very very thin and only a splash of sauce. So I have not made that either.


I am with you on the spaghetti sauce! I like it thick like a good gravy.  Every now and again when I am ambitious I make a huge pot of bolognese sauce, love the meaty thickness of it with any pasta.

----------

Rickity Plumber (04-28-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> I like it on the rim of a beer can!


I used to do that with cans of Tecate.  Squeeze some lime juice on the rim, add some salt and a shake of Tabasco, then pop it and chug half the can, delicious! I wonder why I don't do that anymore... I think that tomorrow I am going to see if I can find some Tecate  :Smile:

----------

Kris P Bacon (04-27-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Hotter than Tabasco without the vinegar taste.  I use the Chile Habenero Verde most.


Fine line of products, have tried several. My problem with most hot sauce, even the "nuclear" is that they really are not all that hot. 

Shout out to @jimmyz he shipped me a bottle of "Arizona Gunslinger" jalepeno sauce, about as hot as average but a great flavor, I am currently putting some on my beer can rim.

----------



----------


## Kris P Bacon

> I used to do that with cans of Tecate.  Squeeze some lime juice on the rim, add some salt and a shake of Tabasco, then pop it and chug half the can, delicious! I wonder why I don't do that anymore... I think that tomorrow I am going to see if I can find some Tecate


Evert try "clamato" beer? Beer with some V8? Gotta watch it, might turn into fruit pickers!  :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## Retiredat50

> Evert try "clamato" beer? Beer with some V8? Gotta watch it, might turn into fruit pickers!


Clamato beer is out, I hate the taste of fish and fishy beer ain't gonna do it for me.  I have had beer with tomato juice and V8, but until you get used to that combo you spend a lot of time in the bathroom.

I do make "Summer Beer" a few times each summer. Beer, vodka and lemonade, it is nice for sitting by the pool on a nice hot summer day.

----------

Kris P Bacon (04-27-2018)

----------


## Dan40

Never tried this hot sauce.




This one is HOT!

----------

Kris P Bacon (04-27-2018)

----------


## Kodiak

"Shit the Bed".......... :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## jimmyz

> Fine line of products, have tried several. My problem with most hot sauce, even the "nuclear" is that they really are not all that hot. 
> 
> Shout out to @jimmyz he shipped me a bottle of "Arizona Gunslinger" jalepeno sauce, about as hot as average but a great flavor, I am currently putting some on my beer can rim.


Have a couple or twelve on me brother!

----------

Kris P Bacon (04-27-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Have a couple or twelve on me brother!


Working on it, I am an endurance drinker. I nurse a good mellow buzz for a while. Did have a nip of DeWars the other day, it is criminal to chase with beer!

----------


## Dan40

> I used to do that with cans of Tecate.  Squeeze some lime juice on the rim, add some salt and a shake of Tabasco, then pop it and chug half the can, delicious! I wonder why I don't do that anymore... I think that tomorrow I am going to see if I can find some Tecate


Tecate is like making love in a canoe.



Fucking near water.

Years back when in Germany on business, Bavaria had 900 breweries.  And that was 1/3 of all the world's breweries.  Now Florida may have more breweries that that and the US opens more than 200 breweries each day.

Some are crap, but some craft beers are terrific.  Too many good ones to bother with any canned beer, especially watery Tecate.

THANX to you, I just remembered BEER SCHOOL will be starting again in about June.

----------


## Retiredat50

> Tecate is like making love in a canoe.
> 
> 
> 
> Fucking near water.
> 
> Years back when in Germany on business, Bavaria had 900 breweries.  And that was 1/3 of all the world's breweries.  Now Florida may have more breweries that that and the US opens more than 200 breweries each day.
> 
> Some are crap, but some craft beers are terrific.  Too many good ones to bother with any canned beer, especially watery Tecate.
> ...


Err.. that's kind of the point to drinking a Mexican beer and adding in lime, salt and hot sauce... That is why it works.  Me, I used to drink expensive beers, but anymore I am happier with a beer that goes down like water and is refreshing.  I have no desire for a deep, hoppy flavor, I want a refreshing drink that relaxes me.

Too each their own  :Smile:

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> Err.. that's kind of the point to drinking a Mexican beer and adding in lime, salt and hot sauce... That is why it works.  Me, I used to drink expensive beers, but anymore I am happier with a beer that goes down like water and is refreshing.  I have no desire for a deep, hoppy flavor, I want a refreshing drink that relaxes me.
> 
> Too each their own


Natural Ice is hard to beat! Try an 18 pack one day! :Smile:

----------

Daily Bread (04-29-2018),Retiredat50 (04-27-2018)

----------


## Retiredat50

> Natural Ice is hard to beat! Try an 18 pack one day!


What do you think I am drinking right now? I wait for Walgreens to have them on sale for 9.99 an 18 pack (happens about once or twice a month)  And then go in and buy 8 or 10 of them.

Beer is like toilet paper, it is not going to go to waste.

----------

Daily Bread (04-29-2018),Northern Rivers (04-28-2018)

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> What do you think I am drinking right now? I wait for Walgreens to have them on sale for 9.99 an 18 pack (happens about once or twice a month)  And then go in and buy 8 or 10 of them.
> 
> Beer is like toilet paper, it is not going to go to waste.


damn, I pay 13$. If I want to go another mile, I can save 2$ but I am kinda lazy! (Remember, a bike not a vehicle)

----------


## Retiredat50

> damn, I pay 13$. If I want to go another mile, I can save 2$ but I am kinda lazy! (Remember, a bike not a vehicle)


13 for an 18 pack?  I see prices like that in grocery stores like Publix or Win Dixie.

----------

Kris P Bacon (04-28-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> I am with you on the spaghetti sauce! I like it thick like a good gravy.  Every now and again when I am ambitious I make a huge pot of bolognese sauce, love the meaty thickness of it with any pasta.


Here ya go...from a Calabrese...

Find "Italian hot spiced sausage"...cut them into 2" pieces and BBQ them. Make certain you sear the open ends, first. Cook them to just over 1/2 done...NOT...all the way cooked....

Next...get a good quality Bolognaise sauce...a lot of it...add more paste...and, a little more fennel and crushed garlic in there...and toss all those cut snags into it.

Simmer it at least one hour...and SHUT IT OFF! Wait for it to cool down...covered for at least one hour...skim off the puddles so your heart won't object...eat over pasta...fettuccini is my fav. Don't forget a nice Aussie cab sauv, too!

----------

Kris P Bacon (04-28-2018),Retiredat50 (04-28-2018)

----------


## Northern Rivers

> What do you think I am drinking right now? I wait for Walgreens to have them on sale for 9.99 an 18 pack (happens about once or twice a month)  And then go in and buy 8 or 10 of them.
> 
> Beer is like toilet paper, it is not going to go to waste.


My "Mohammad Motif" toilet paper was all the rage......

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> 13 for an 18 pack?  I see prices like that in grocery stores like Publix or Win Dixie.


It's Arcadia, 35 mile drive to the nearest thing resembling a larger town, they gouge. City water is 85$ a month even if you don't use a drop.

----------


## Frankenvoter

> What do you think I am drinking right now? I wait for Walgreens to have them on sale for 9.99 an 18 pack (happens about once or twice a month)  And then go in and buy 8 or 10 of them.
> 
> Beer is like toilet paper, it is not going to go to waste.


Is that an 18 pack a day? Probably not, even though I generally topped out somewhere over a 12 pack and under the 18. I figured it at around $600/mo, the money I needed to drink everyday and that's before things like rent, heat, or food (a person has to have priorities).

I generally smoked a pack and a half a day, but even at just one, that's 5 bucks a day, conservativly calculated, that I was paying Philip Morris before I did anything else as well. 5 bucks for a pint of Beams 8 star, and somewhere around 10 for a 12 pack and a few tallboys. Thats about 20/day, even though it was alittle more, and that was every single day, regardless of what else needed paid. 

That is exactly where those companies want people, addicted to them and paying even if they have to go give blood and I get resentful at anyone or anything that has a chokehold on my decisions and actions like that. 

You obviously did something right in life to be retired at 50 and so I'm not making judgements more than reciting for my own good where I was and where I could be were I to start drinking again, I popped in to see where this thread had gone and saw it delving into "fun with alcohol" territory, and I had to throw in a monkey wrench because Natural Ice isn't the Grey Poupon of beers, it's asshole in a can (I'm not saying you turn into one, but lots do, I know I did).

----------


## Retiredat50

> Is that an 18 pack a day? Probably not, even though I generally topped out somewhere over a 12 pack and under the 18. I figured it at around $600/mo, the money I needed to drink everyday and that's before things like rent, heat, or food (a person has to have priorities).
> 
> I generally smoked a pack and a half a day, but even at just one, that's 5 bucks a day, conservativly calculated, that I was paying Philip Morris before I did anything else as well. 5 bucks for a pint of Beams 8 star, and somewhere around 10 for a 12 pack and a few tallboys. Thats about 20/day, even though it was alittle more, and that was every single day, regardless of what else needed paid. 
> 
> That is exactly where those companies want people, addicted to them and paying even if they have to go give blood and I get resentful at anyone or anything that has a chokehold on my decisions and actions like that. 
> 
> You obviously did something right in life to be retired at 50 and so I'm not making judgements more than reciting for my own good where I was and where I could be were I to start drinking again, I popped in to see where this thread had gone and saw it delving into "fun with alcohol" territory, and I had to throw in a monkey wrench because Natural Ice isn't the Grey Poupon of beers, it's asshole in a can (I'm not saying you turn into one, but lots do, I know I did).


No, lol, I did not mean I buy that many every time it was on sale, I just buy in bulk when I do buy and I make sure it is on sale.  I sometimes go weeks without having anything stronger than orange juice to drink, and then there are some days I drink a lot, but I rarely drink a lot on consecutive days.

Yeah, drinking doesn't make me angry or mean for the most part, it makes me lazy and if I were to drink everyday I would never get anything done.  Natural Lite and Natural Ice are not high quality beers, that is for sure, but I like them much better than Bud, Coors, Miller and so forth, and all the German beers taste funky to me now.

----------

Frankenvoter (04-28-2018)

----------


## Dan40

> What do you think I am drinking right now? I wait for Walgreens to have them on sale for 9.99 an 18 pack (happens about once or twice a month)  And then go in and buy 8 or 10 of them.
> 
> Beer is like toilet paper, it is not going to go to waste.


Ends up,,,,,,,,,,,,or down, the same place.

----------

Retiredat50 (04-28-2018)

----------


## Dan40

And SOON!

----------


## Kris P Bacon

> And SOON!


You only rent beer, but it is fun while it last :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

